# Stolkace With Helvetia Movement



## duncanc (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi,

OK I'm new to the forum, so hello to all. I doubt not too many of you are into ladies wrist watches, to be honest neither am I. However my mother has been having a clear out and has found this watch that she would like more info on. I have taken a couple of photo's, though not of the best quality, I'm afraid.

https://plus.google.com/photos/107338305882305419033/albums/5710871755882520721

Looking at the case when it is opened (hinged at either top or bottom, cannot remember), the case says Stolkace, GAS, British made and also has 9k gold markings. The metal/gold strap is of the expanding type, gold on the exterior and silver coloured on the inside.

The movement is made by the Swiss manufacturer Helvetia, 17 jewels and has what looks to be 106-m printed/stamped around its perimeter, which I assume is the movement number?!?

Can anyone guess a date for it? Or would you have to go by the gold markings on the case to work out a roundabout date of its manufacture?

I've done a little 'googling' and have found that Stolkace was a Birmingham based company that made watch cases for other British watch brands. However I've not been able to find another ladies Stolkace cased watch with a Helvetia movement. Would the watch have been up put together by Helvetia and they had Stolkace make the case for it, or would it have been the other way around? Stolkace branching out to selling their own watches with other companies movements on board?

On the movement front, I know that Helvetia are no more and that they made many menâ€™s military watches. Would making movements small enough for womenâ€™s wristwatches have been a side line? As again I've not been able to find other's around on the web. The movement is currently not working. I'm not surprised as it's been sitting around, for only god knows how long. But my question would be would it be worth having someone take a look at it? Or would a good service cost more that the watch would be worth? The face has some wear in it, along with the bracelet and the glass in the case.

Any thoughts/comments would be appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------

